# Has anyone used JMS standard poodles



## Fancypants (Jan 11, 2021)

They are a parti poodle breeder near LA California


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am not familiar with this breeder, and I live about twenty miles from them. The thing that is a red flag for me is that there is no evidence that dogs are shown in conformation, obedience, agility, or any other dog sport. My poodles are service, and therapy dogs, so I want some evidence that the breeding stock is doing some type of work. Why? Participation in sports shows that the dogs have a biddable temperament. And while the parti-colors cannot be shown in AKC conformation classes, our area has UKC shows that allow the showing of multi-colored poodles.


----------



## Fancypants (Jan 11, 2021)

Charmed said:


> I am not familiar with this breeder, and I live about twenty miles from them. The thing that is a red flag for me is that there is no evidence that dogs are shown in conformation, obedience, agility, or any other dog sport. My poodles are service, and therapy dogs, so I want some evidence that the breeding stock is doing some type of work. Why? Participation in sports shows that the dogs have a biddable temperament. And while the parti-colors cannot be shown in AKC conformation classes, our area has UKC shows that allow the showing of multi-colored poodles.


Good advice, thanks!


----------

